# Some pics of my baby.............



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)




----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

sorry it was a grey as anything day...again


----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Very elegant combo.:thumbup:


----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

London, is your car toledo blue? or is it the overcast skies making orient blue look like toldo blue?

nice ride, btw! looks great w/ the blue top...


----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

> London, is your car toledo blue? or is it the overcast skies making orient blue look like toldo blue?


Orient Blue, It was just a very depressing Grey day when I took the pics


----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

Here are a few others to show the Colour...


----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

Inside view


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey! you are driving from the wrong side of the car   



I always thought I would have so much trouble driving a stick from the other side of the car. Is the Accelerator, brake and clutch opposite too, as in you use the clutch with your right foot?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *Hey! you are driving from the wrong side of the car
> 
> I always thought I would have so much trouble driving a stick from the other side of the car. Is the Accelerator, brake and clutch opposite too, as in you use the clutch with your right foot? *


no; pedals are still clutch, brake, accelerator from left to right.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

I like the Ti/Al trim with sand. I think I may have to replace the wood in my car (no pun intended).


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Very Nice, London. Enjoy!:thumbup:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> *I like the Ti/Al trim with sand. I think I may have to replace the wood in my car (no pun intended).  *


I've never liked the Titanium trim that much but I love the brushed aluminum trim. It's a little expensive though.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> *I've never liked the Titanium trim that much but I love the brushed aluminum trim. It's a little expensive though. *


It's actually cheaper than Myrtle/Birch, at least here...


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Capitalist said:


> *It's actually cheaper than Myrtle/Birch, at least here... *


How much?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Pete Teoh said:


> *I like the Ti/Al trim with sand. I think I may have to replace the wood in my car (no pun intended).  *


Its a relatively rare combo... My dealer ordered one when the 2002's first came out, and he still had it on his lot near the end of the 2002 model year. He had to practically give it away. If I remember correctly, it sold for $1 over invoice. Of course, it didn't help that it was dark green with sand and aluminum trim. A more "sporty" exterior color might have helped the aluminum trim blend in better.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

tgravo2 said:


> *How much? *


The wood trim (Myrtle or Birch) lists for $585 CDN (including wood shift knob) while the aluminum is $450 (standard shift knob). All factory-installed. Multiply by 0.69 for USD equivalents.

AFAIK, the aluminum trim is not available factory-installed in the U.S. but may be available as an accessory. :dunno:


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Beautiful car!!!*

Truly sexy! :thumbup:

But, um... cassette??? :dunno:


----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Beautiful car!!!*



machmeter said:


> *Truly sexy! :thumbup:
> 
> But, um... cassette??? :dunno: *


Thanks,

Its cassette for the dashboard- BUT

It has a 6 CD changer in the boot :thumbup:


----------

